# المعدات المطلوبه لانشاء طريق بناءا على كمياته ومعدلات الانتاجيه لكل معده



## engineer_khaleel (27 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


الى كل مهندسين الطرق الاحظ انه لم يتطرق في هذا المنتدى الجميل باعضاءه الى اي موضوع عن المعدات المطلوبه لانشاء طريق 

عند وجود كميات الحفر والردم والصب بيييز والاسفلت 

المعدات المطلوبه

حفار بلدوزر شيول قلاب جريدر وايت ماء رصاصه 


كيف يمكن حساب الوقت اللازم لانهاء المشروع بناء على الكميات وانتاجيه المعدات 


كيف يمكن حساب المعدات المطلوبه بناء على معطيات الكميات والوقت 

وبصراحه انا حبيت اني افتح هذا الموضوع لاني مهندس مدني طرق وحبيت اني اوسع معرفتي بالحسابات اللي ذكرتها وحاولت ان اجدها في هذا المنتدى وللأسف لم اجدها.

شكرا لكم 

اخوكم م/ خليل


----------



## engineer_khaleel (1 نوفمبر 2007)

للرفع بارك الله فيكم


----------



## abahre (8 نوفمبر 2007)

كلامك جميل ومنطقي... لكن الا تعتقد انه من المهم ان نبدأ بطرح الموضوع, لذا اتمنى منك ان تكون اول البادئين..


----------



## memo7964 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي الكريم
السلام عليكم 
بخصوص معدلات اعمال الطرق
1- بنسبة لاعمال الطرح لـــ( الاساس المساعد و الاساس الحبيبي) الفرقة تنتج تقريبا 200متر مكعب خلال 8 ساعات عمل 
2- بنسبة لاعمال الاسفلت الفرقة تنتج حوالي 1200طن خلال 8 ساعات عمل

فرقة الطرح 
جريدر و رولة و سيارة مياه و غراف

فرقة الاسفلت
فارشة (فينشر) و رولة حديدية و رولة كاوية 

انتاج الاسفلت يتوقف على انتاج الخلاطة الاسفلتية و بعدها عن الموقع


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (20 يناير 2010)

جهد عظيم الله يكرمك


----------



## atiq1982 (25 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*




*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*



*​


----------



## ابوشهاب (19 يونيو 2010)

اخي الكريم
السلام عليكم 
بخصوص معدلات اعمال الطرق
1- بنسبة لاعمال الطرح لـــ( الاساس المساعد و الاساس الحبيبي) الفرقة تنتج تقريبا 200متر مكعب خلال 8 ساعات عمل 
2- بنسبة لاعمال الاسفلت الفرقة تنتج حوالي 1200طن خلال 8 ساعات عمل

فرقة الطرح 
جريدر و رولة و سيارة مياه و غراف

فرقة الاسفلت
فارشة (فينشر) و رولة حديدية و رولة كاوية 

انتاج الاسفلت يتوقف على انتاج الخلاطة الاسفلتية و بعدها عن الموقع
هذة ارقام مبالغ فيها خصوصا ان جريدر واحد ينتج 200 متر مكعب حتى لو كانت المواد مكسرة اليا


----------



## deyaa dood (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزيت خيراااا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (8 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع هادف 

وانا اقول العمليه كلها تحتاج الى كادر متدرب وسريع


----------



## hemaxplode (8 أغسطس 2010)

من وجهة نظرى المتواضعة يتم اولا تحديد عدد المعدات
ففى عملى الفرقة فى طبقة الاساس والاساس المساعد تتكون من الاتى:
جليدر , بلدوزر, لودر, 5 قلابات, رصاص, وايط مياه
ولكن العملية تعتمد على بعد محل الردمية الصالحة للعمل كتربة تاسيس وحالة المعدات وبناء علية يتم تحديد المدة
اما فى اعمال الاسفلت فيتوقف على بعد الخلاطة وعدد القلابات


----------



## م كمال بدر (15 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد رحيم (15 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اولا كل عاوم وانتم بخير ياجماعه ورمضان كريم ويارب يديم علينا الايم الجميلة دي
ثانيا بقى الموضوع ده عمره ما كان استندارد
يعني مثلا ماينفعش نقول كريدر بينتج 200م3 فى اليوم لان بس انتاج الكريدر بيعتمد على عوامل كتيييييرة وتختلف من مكان لمكان منها على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر العنصر البشري في سواق فايتر وسواق يادوب لسة متعلم , وفي كمان الكريدر نفسه ممكن يكون موديل 2010 m وممكن يكون موديل 1977 , وكمان المواد اللى بيستعملها فى طبقة الاساس المساعد , ونسبة المية , وحاجات تانية دا ممكن السواق يضبط الكريدر على استهلاك للديزل يخليه ينتج 300 م ويخليه ينتج 50 م دا كلله يخليك ما تقدرش تقول انتاج الفرقة كام قبل الفرقة نفسها ما تشتغل وتعرف ان الفرقة دي تحديدا افضل انتاج لها .
وده الكريدر بس والشيول والرصاصة والبلدوزر وغيره .
أما فرقة الاسفلت ففي عوامل كتيييييير جدا ونسبة المجازفة كمان كبييييرة جدا في الاعمال دي ليه بقى . كانت حصلت من حوالي سنتين منتظرين الاسفلت وخرج من الخلاطة من 10 ص ماوصلش عندي الموقع غير الساعه 4 تقريبا طبعا الاستشاري رفض وحمولة 4 عربيات رميناهم في الجبل وده علشان السيارات وقفت علشان كانو قافلين الطريق علشان الريس كان معددي وكان خراب على دامغ المقاول .
يعني شفت حالة المرور مش بس المسافة بين الخلاطة والموقع اثرت تاثير خطير كمان على الانتاج وميزانية المشروع كمان..
ودي كانت وجهة نظري المتواضعه من خلال عملي لفترة قصيرة فى المجال, واتمنى من الله سبحانه وتعالي ان ينفعني واياكم .


----------



## ابوشهاب (16 أغسطس 2010)

ارجو اضافة معلومات عن الاهلاك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أغسطس 2010)

*



*​


----------



## وليد مراد (21 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم اعتقد ان معدلات الطرح للفرقة الواحدة اكثر من 200 م3 في ال 8 ساعات حيث ان الجريدر والدكاكة ووايت الماء يستطيع تشطيب 1200 م3 خلال ال 8 ساعات


----------



## ابوهشوم (21 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم
تعتمد انتاجيه الكريدر على المواد هل هي مخلوطه او بحاجه للخلط
وبكل الاحوال 200 متر قليل جدا
تعتمد عدد القلابات على بعد مسافه المواد عن الموقع احيانا 2 قلاب تكفي واحيانا تحتاج لاكثر من 20
بالنسبه للدوزر يعتمد على صلابه الارض فليس الصخر كالرمل وكذلك عمق القطع فاحيانا تحتاج لاكثر من دوزر
الاسفلت فيعتمد على سماكه الطبقه ونوعها فيختلف الوضع بين بايندر وويرنج
هذه معلومات عامه ولست متعمقا لاعطيك ارقام دقيقه 
تقبل مروري وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## احمد فهمي عثمان (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جرب هذا البرنامج

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t231123.html


----------



## أبوسيف المصري (11 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك... فعلا نحن بحاجة إلى مثل تلك المعلومات


----------



## adel104 (12 مارس 2011)

أشكر لكم مجهودكم لأن الأمر يهمني ، فأنا أعمل مع إستشاري للطرق لأول مرة كمهندس مساح


----------



## eng.hzidan (22 أبريل 2011)

الأخوه العزاء:-
هذه اول مشاركاتى - أود فى البدايه ان أعرفكم بنفسى - أعمل فى مجال الهندسيه المساحيه ولاعمال الترابيه وانشاء الطرق واعمال البنيه التحتيه مايقرب من 15 عاما.عملت فى مصر وليبيا والامارات .
بالنسبه لاعمال فرد طبقات الاساس يمكن فى ورديه عمل 8 ساعات ان تنهى قطاع مساحته حوالى 1000 متر مسطح.
أما بالنسبه لفرقه الاسفلت ان تنهى 600 متر مكعب فى ورديه 8 ساعات عمل.


----------



## يوسف عرب (25 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ان من أهم عوامل الانتاج في الطرق هو الكادر الهندسي المنفذ والكادر الفني والمساعد اضافة الى ذلك دقة العمل في التنفيذ وطبيعة المنطقة التي يتم انشاء الطريق اي مثلا في الطريق الصحراوي ليس مثل الجبلي وغيرها من الامور فحجم الانتاج يعتمد على موديل الالية ومهارة السائق وغيرها من الامور التي يحتاج بحث طويل أضافة اسماء الاليات مثلا كلمة شيول هنا لا يعرفون معناها والتي بالفصحة غرافة وبالعراقي شفل


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (8 يونيو 2011)

مشكووور


----------



## شهاب يسر (22 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن اذا تكرمتم تعطوني كتاب شامل في معدلات الإنتاج للمعدات


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (25 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## plane2010 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*مسًاح طرق بالإمارات*



eng.hzidan قال:


> الأخوه العزاء:-
> هذه اول مشاركاتى - أود فى البدايه ان أعرفكم بنفسى - أعمل فى مجال الهندسيه المساحيه ولاعمال الترابيه وانشاء الطرق واعمال البنيه التحتيه مايقرب من 15 عاما.عملت فى مصر وليبيا والامارات .
> بالنسبه لاعمال فرد طبقات الاساس يمكن فى ورديه عمل 8 ساعات ان تنهى قطاع مساحته حوالى 1000 متر مسطح.
> أما بالنسبه لفرقه الاسفلت ان تنهى 600 متر مكعب فى ورديه 8 ساعات عمل.



الأخ العزيز فى موقعي الحالى بفرقه مكونه من جريدر وعدد 3 رولر بالاضافه لعدد القلابات والشيول لبعد المسافه او لقربها ننتج 8م *300م = 2400متر مسطح فى وردية 8 ساعات ولكن
يتم خلط المواد بالماء فى الشونه قبل طرحها فى الطريق

كما ان فرقة اسفلت مكونه من فنشر واحد وأكرر من فنشر واحد مع عدد كافي من القلابات يجعلها لا تقف تنتج 8م عرض * 500م طول يعني حوالي 4000 متر مسطح فى وردية 10 ساعات
ولو زاد فنشر إضافي بحيت يكون 2 شغالين قصاد بعض الطول كل واحد ماسك 4 م من العرض يزيد الإنتاج لـــطول 1 كم.

كما انوه لإخواني الأعزاء قدرة المعدات على الطرح والإنتاج تحسب بالمتر المسطح حيث انني عندما اطرح طبقه 15سم من الاساس مثلها فى الوقت مثل طبقه 20 سم.

أما الحساب بالامتار المكعبه يتم لحساب الانتاج اليوميي ليتم طرحه من المخزون داخل الشونه ولتدعيم القدرة على حساب الكميات وتقدير احتياجات الموقع من المواد.

لكم كل تحياتي


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (3 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله المنفلوطي (29 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## MAHMOUDE ELKHOLY (29 سبتمبر 2014)

موضوع فعلا يستحق النقاش


----------



## محمد أبوالفضل محمد (23 فبراير 2015)

ياريت الى يكتب معلومه تكون عن خبره وواقع عملى حتى يستفيد الجميع


----------



## محمد أبوالفضل محمد (25 فبراير 2015)

ممكن أعرف طبقات التربه المستخدمه فى ملاعب النجيله الصناعى ياريت مساعده


----------



## محمد أبوالفضل محمد (25 فبراير 2015)

ياريت الى يعرف حاجه عن النجيله الصناعى وكيفيه تركيبها يفدنا


----------



## محمود قدور (27 فبراير 2015)

الحقيقة ان موضوع الانتاج الساعي و اليومي للمعدات اعقد مما ذكره الزملاء في التعليقات اعلاه و يتم حساب انتاجية المعدات الهندسية كل على حدى و من ثم اختيار عدد المعدات اللازم تبعا لذلك و تنقسم العوامل المؤثرة بالانتاج الى ثلاث انواع : النوع الاول يرتبط بنوع المعدة و مواصفاتها الهندسية و النوع الثاني يتعلق بنوع التربة و نوع طبقة التربة المشغولة و ابعاد منطقة العمل و النوع الثالث من المعاملات يرتبط بمهارة المشغلين و الفنيين القائمين على العمل و البحث في هذا المجال طويل و لكن سأورد 
1 - البلدوزر : تحسب انتاجية البلدوزر عن طريق حساب الزمن اللازم للحراثة و الزمن اللازم للحفر كالتالي :
زمن الحراثة :و يتم حساب زمن الشوط الواحد عن طريق سرعة البلدوزر للامام و للخلف ( تكون واردة في كتالوجات المعدة )و الزمن اللازم للمناورة و بمعرفة عمق الريبر ( من الكتالوجات ) و التباعد بين خطوط الحراثة التي يتم تقديرها من نوع التربة و تتراوح بين 0.35 م للترب المتماسكة الى 1.50 م للترب الرملية الطينية بينما الترب الرملية لا تحتاج الى حراثة و منه يتم حساب الكمية المحروثة خلال مدة زمنية و لتكن ساعة واحدة مثلا
زمن الحفر و يتم حساب زمن الدفعة مثل طريقة حساب زمن الحراثة و لكن الكمية تحسب من ابعاد شفرة البلدوزر حيث تكون المواد امام الشفرة على شكل مثلث ميله مساو لزاوية الاحتكاك الداخلي للترب و ارتفاعه ارتفاع الشفرة و و يحسب بعرض الشفرة كاملا مع اعتبار معامل امتلاء بمقدار 70 الى 80% و مضروبا بمعامل نفش التربة 0.80 ينتج حجم الدفعة الواحدة بالشوط و بقسمة الحجم الناتج عن موشور التربة على ومن الشوط الواحد نعرف الانتاج الساعي مثلا و منه الانتاج اليومي 
ان المناقشة السابقة تطبق على جميع المعدات الاخرى 
و هكذا بمعرفة الانتاج اليومي و كمية العمل المطلوب نعرف العدد اللازم من المعدات لانجاز العمل
تجدر الملاحظة ان هذه الحسابات لنوعية محددة من التربة و يجب تعديل الحسابات لانواع اخرى كالحفر الصخري و الحفر شبه الصخري و الحفر في المناطق المغمورة بالمياه حيث تدخل معاملات اخرى بالحساب كالتفجير و التكسير و ضخ المياه و غيرها


----------



## محمود قدور (27 فبراير 2015)

فيما يلي ملف اكسيل لحساب انتاج القلابات و اللودر و الجريدر 
ان استفدتم من مشاركتي ادعو لوالدي و والدتي بالرحمة


----------



## ابو اسامة 1 (1 مارس 2015)

الجريدر الواحد ينتج اكثر من 500 متر مكعب في اليوم حسب موقعي الحالي


----------

